# Oley PA today.



## mikecuda (Apr 22, 2022)

AMCA annual meet in Oley, PA.   Epic time.      I posted video on the Antique Motorcycle Swap Meet page on FB.


----------



## mikecuda (Apr 22, 2022)

Read my post and then you can see all my videos on FB.      Superb day with everyone down there.       I even ran into Matt Walksler down there.  Great guy to meet.


----------



## catfish (Apr 22, 2022)

Thanks for posting


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 23, 2022)

mikecuda said:


> I posted video on the Antique Motorcycle Swap Meet page on FB.



Can you please post a link, which motorcycle swap meet group is it posted in?


----------



## mikecuda (Apr 23, 2022)

Antique Motorcycle Parts FB page.


----------



## mikecuda (Apr 23, 2022)

Lots of photos and videos being posted there.


----------



## mikecuda (Apr 23, 2022)

I'm told a guy bought this today.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 23, 2022)

mikecuda said:


> I'm told a guy bought this today.
> 
> View attachment 1612559



Is that homemade?


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 24, 2022)

It looks like it’s homemade, but then the frame castings do look about right.








Maybe legit, but just looks too fresh do to restoration?


----------

